# What made you decide a home birth or natural birth (i.e. no pain relief) was for you?



## Nessicle

This is genuine curiosity and I don't want any opinionated posts on here please people! Lets keep it nice!

OK, I'm so respectful of the ladies who have a home birth or pain relief free birth because quite honestly childbirth scares the crap outta me and I want every drug going! :haha: 

I just wondered apart from the obvious reasons of convenience if you have another child/not having a sleepy baby etc, what is the main reason that made you decide/decided to have a natural or home birth? I mean stuff like: to see how your body can manage etc because it would interest me to see how high my pain threshold is but I know I'm a wimp lol! 

I think you're amazing ladies who do this and I would never be able to do it knowing there are drugs to take away the pain. Suppose I feel weak in saying that as it is the most natural thing ever but I just know I couldnt do it and I take my hat off to you :flower:

xx


----------



## trumpetbum

I think for me as positive as my first birth was, I hated the lack of control, the feeling of being passive and overwhelmed by the clinical setting. I started to question things that were routine such as being on your back etc. Had my birth been longer, I don't know whether I would have got past the 'brick wall' stage without begging for analgesia.
I sought support for breastfeeding and a change in how I wanted to parent and found an amazing little site run by an uber crunchy mama and similar types. I started to read about homebirth and realise that it was actually an option that appealed to me. I wondered why i needed to be in a hospital setting when the safety of homebirth was well established. The more I read about intervention leading to more interventions the more I wanted to avoid this. I knew I could cope with labour but was sure being at home would facilitate this more easily. 

My homebirth wasn't straightforward. I was in labour for a long time, baby was posterior and born sunny side up, she was considered large for my build, my contractions did nothing to help me dilate for a long time as she was trying to turn. I still managed with entonox though and would choose my homebirth over my first any day of the week.
The m/w who attended me hadn't been keen to be there, she just drew the short straw in the shift change over. She told me that in her opinion if I'd been scanned and they'd known baby was large and posterior they would have pushed to get me in, that my birth would almost certainly have been with an epidural and either assisted delivery or C-section for failure to progress. Such was the policy at the hospital I was attached to.

So, this time around I planned a homebirth from my BFP. There are circumstances where I would go to hospital and a few where I would look at options such as epidural, but for the most part I like as little interference as possible and know that it is much easier for me at home in my own environment.


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you! Some really positive pro's about home birthing - see this is the stuff the NHS websites and pregnancy books don't go in to depth about really so it's nice to hear about real experiences :flower:


----------



## JenStar1976

I only decided on a home birth after my NCT classes at 35 weeks: I wanted to guarantee that I could birth in a pool and it was explained to me how busy my local hospital was (it only has one pool). It just sounded like an horrendous conveyor belt on which I did not want to travel! 

I have never been scared of giving birth and consider myself to have a high pain threshold, so drugs as pain relief were never something that I'd given much thought to (whether I'd been at hospital or at home). When it came to it, I used all the breathing and visualising techniques I'd learnt at pregnancy yoga and I was able to have a pleasant and calm labour and birth. I believe in mind over matter. If you go into it feeling anxious about pain before you've experienced it, then I really do think that you will feel it more when the time comes. x


----------



## Nessicle

very true about pain JenStar1976 - a lot of it is mind over matter, I know personally I don't handle pain very well and get myself all worked up about it which for me and my bubs wouldnt be a good situation which is why I'll be having pain relief and in a hospital. It would be lovely to have a nice calm natural birth though I do envy you brave ladies :flower: x


----------



## Farie

For me there are a few factors - in a rough order of personal importance


I want to be in an environment that I'm really comfy in - for me thats at home
I want to be able to stay active and cope with the pain as I see fit - again I feel this will be easier at home. I actually have a very low pain threshold, but I also know distraction is a very powerful tool against pain.
I want to use water as its a proven form of pain relief and I LOVE baths anyway - they really relax me so I figure that can only be helpful in birth, particularly to avoid tearing.
Statistically birthing at home is no more dangerous 
It is proven that the more intervention used the more likely a c-section will be needed
At home where stronger pain relief is not available I will be less likely to want/need it - rather than being in an environment where its readily offered and my pain is a main focus.
Women have been giving birth for thousands of years, we are built to do this, we *can *do this - yeah it will be painful, but its not a pain you need to fight, its a positive pain that you need to work with.

And lastly but not least, I trust my midwife implicitly, if she says I need to do X then I need to do X, if she says I need to go to hospital then thats where I go. 
I know she will do her best to allow me to have the birth I want as shes very pro active, natural, water birth and home birthing, but if she says I need a hospital, an epi and a c-section, then thats where I'll go and what I'll have - bubs safety always comes 1st.

Ps - edited to add at home I will have access to tens, water, gas and air and if necessary pethadine - so pain relief is available even at home!


----------



## goddess25

It just seems like a natural progression to me... I wanted a drug free first birth although with the first i made the choice to go to the hospital. I laboured at home and got into the hospital at 9.5cm dilated so I made it to the pushing point drug free.. unfortunately Euan was stuck and he had shoulder dystocia so I had to go to theatre and have a spinal to get him out... but since I know that I laboured at home and almost did it I know that I can... and I also know that if I at home I will be comfortable, be in more control and there are less options for intervention unless absolutely required. I was so uncomfortable in hospital last time as I had the spinal and i was in the most horrendous bed that bent in the middle... and I could not move for about 8 hours after and I was just so sore. Homebirth sounds good to me... my OH is not convinced yet so we are not 100% decided he is an important part in the process of giving birth so if he does not come round I will do the hospital.. but I think he will.


----------



## Tulip

I should start by saying that in the initial pack from the community midwives that we get here, it states that they are very pro-homebirth for uncomplicated pregnancies, even for first-time mummies.

The other thing for me was the guaranteed availability of the birth pool at home! (Our hospital only has one too). But once I started reading more about the cascade of intervention it became more important to me. I will also feel more comfortable and therefore progress better at home. Goodness knows I've spent enough time in hospital over the years (not excessive, but I've had several ops on my left eye and enough outpatients appts to last a lifetime) so they hold no fear for me, but that extra privacy of home means a great deal for me - I don't want randomers wandering in and out of the room when I'm trying to bring my baby into the world.

I also believe that a) our bodies were built to do this, so it shouldn't be agony and b) mind over matter is a very powerful thing. I remember when i used to get terrible period pain in my teens - if I concentrated enough, I could imagine the pain away. I've only just remembered me over the last couple of weeks and it has really excited me. We have been to hypnobirthing classes to learn relaxation techniques and with my reasonablly high pain threshold I am fairly confident that I can manage labour with hypno, TENS and water (but not TENS and water at the same time :haha:. We don't get G&A here until 7cm dilated because of the size of the cylinders carried by the CMWs. Hubby says surely if I can get to 7cm without G&A then I can get to 10cm... and I think he's got a point. 

I did have a bit of a wobble a couple of weeks ago - as mummy to an angel I will always be expecting something to go wrong until he is in my arms - and I was worried he'd need resuscitating. But resus at home would initially be the same as resus in hospital, and we are 8 minutes away by blue lights. The most reassuring part was the MW I saw last week - we had a long chat and she is SO EXCITED and very supportive about my home hypno birth. I absolutely can't wait and emailed the pool hire company this morning :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm going for natural bc otherwise i'd be the firsts female in my family to do it with an epidural, i'd be the wuss haha.

but seriously, millions and millions of women have done it before me, i'm sure i can do it too.

and i want to give birth under water, then you can't get pain relief


----------



## stardust599

I didn't really think about it before.

Then my MWs told me they don't offer epidurals in our area as they don't have the staff available for the complications that can arise. The only other thing on offer is pethidine/diamorphine which are very very similar drugs to heroin. My sister had diamorphine in her first birth and it made her baby very sleepy for 48hours and she wasn't allowed home straight away which is important to me. I did some research and came across lots of other disadvantages to these for both Mum and baby and decided I needed to find a better way to cope!

So I turned to google for labour pain relief and came across natural births. I considered a home birth but decided it wasn't for me seeing as we live in a poky flat and are at least 20min from hospital in an ambulance. Then looked into hypnobirthing but I am a bit skeptical - I have hypnosis CDs for my anxiety etc. and they really haven't done much for me.

Then decided just to go back to basics and do it the way it's always been done by women - I started looking at how births were managed in history and sort of combined it with a modern take on natural birthing. I'm now going with plenty of mind and body preparaton, managing at home as long as possible, minimal intervention in hospital - just want to be left with my OH to get on with it and only be helped if there are concerns. Pain relief by TENS, water, massage, birthing ball, staying active etc.

So for me it's not really about being empowered by it or seeing how my body can manage the pain - it's about what's best for me as a Mum and my baby and what gives us the best chance of being safe, healthy and happy and recovering quickly. I am still happy to accept the things that won't affect us such as quick examinitations and baby monitoring etc. and if the DRs find something that concerns them I will be happy to take their advice.

xxx


----------



## KandyKinz

First off I wanted to say I remembered your name from the TTC from many many moons ago so congrats on the BFP!!!! :thumbup: 

Secondly that's a very good question!!

For me, my drive towards natural childbirth homebirth was basically because that's what my inner instinct drove me towards. Childbirth is one of the most momentous times in a women's life and it can either go two ways... It can be absolutely traumatizing... Or it can be absolutely amazing... To me an amazing birth consists of giving in to nature and letting my body do what it was meant to do, I want those close to me to experience the journey with me. I want to labour in water. I want candles, music and serenity.... I don't want to be in a foreign sterile artificially lit up environment. I don't want to be in a place where I go when I'm or those close to me go when we're sick. I want to be in a place of comfort. 

And having had a hospital birth in the past.... I have acknowledged that the hospital environment is not my serene place of comfort. 

I guess for me, I consider birth more of an intimate celebration as oppose to a medical procedure. And while I do think that in the end the only thing that really matters is the health of babe and myself I'd still like the journey to get there to be special and memorable if possible. It's kinda like getting married.... In the end the only thing that really matters is that you and your husband are married and committed to eachother for eternity... but for some the ceremony and dress and cake and dancing and photographs are lovely lovely add ons that you look forward to and cherish for the rest of your life.... Some girls are perfectly content eloping at town hall and others want much much more.... Both options are fine as long as your happy in the end.... When it comes to birth some girls don't care how the baby gets out as long as the baby gets out in good health and it doesn't hurt too bad. But for me I want a healthy baby and much much more!


----------



## misspeach24

Ive decided on a natural waterbirth, most likely in a birthing centre. I would have loved for homebirth, but circumstances probably dont permit, because it looks like I'll be moving back with my mum soon in her house.

The reasons:

I'm scared of hospitals because Ive had terrible experiences, dont trust doctors/nurses, dont trust modern medicine.
I want to be comfortable and in control and do it at my own pace.
I wouldn't consider any pain relief, i want the full experience, I dont mind the pain because it is for a reason and means soon I will be holding my baby. I'm going to try a bit of hypnobirthing and ofcourse use the water.
Sometimes I feel a bit scared, but not for the pain just being scared for the lifechanging experience that going to happen and really hope it goes smoothly!


----------



## Pixxie

The realisation that millions of women do this everyday and did it everyday before all the drugs were invented. They are unnecessary, I will not die from the pain. 

Pain is only a feeling, I don't want to be off my kite the first time I meet my child! 

Birth is beautiful and natural, I want to keep mine that way :) x


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks for all the great responses :flower: 

It's just something that I had been wondering for a while as for me being at home wouldnt be relaxing - I'd be worried about everything possible going wrong, I have a very low pain threshold and I wouldnt be able to relax just worrying about the mess the house would be in after :haha: 

For me I'd find being in a different environment like the hospital more relaxing because it would mean less things for me to worry about. As it's in a delivery ward rather than the cancer wing or surgical wing etc I wouldnt feel I was in the hospital for a medical procedure. 

Pixxie I've had so many illnesses and bad health in the past that unfortunately I have quite a blase attitude to pain relief and have no problem taking it. For me I believe it was invented so we didnt have to feel pain or as intense pain IMO - just my own personal view of course (and I still think you girls are very brave and fab for doing it without) is that if there is an option to help with the pain then I don't want to be a martyr and I'd accept anything :haha: 

xx


----------



## Pixxie

You will only feel intense pain if you think you're going to feel intense pain :winkwink: 

Animals dont scream in agony when they have their babies xxx


----------



## Nessicle

thanks hun - i know a lot is mind over matter but I suffer with panic attacks and anxiety so reckon it would be better for me and bubs anyway if I didnt get myself worked up like that, I get terrible adrenaline as well at the thought of pain I lose sensation in my legs (hey that's not so bad though is it ha ha?!) xx


----------



## Pixxie

Everyone is different, if you're comfortable with having the drugs then get off your kite on the NHS! :haha: xx


----------



## stardust599

Haha "get off your kite on the NHS" made me laugh.

Seriously, if it was any other operation I'd take any morphine/pain meds they could through at me. I just don't want to put my baby at risk or ruin her birth and that the only reason!

xxx


----------



## trumpetbum

Nessicle said:


> Thanks for all the great responses :flower:
> 
> It's just something that I had been wondering for a while as for me being at home wouldnt be relaxing - I'd be worried about everything possible going wrong, I have a very low pain threshold and I wouldnt be able to relax just worrying about the mess the house would be in after :haha:
> 
> For me I'd find being in a different environment like the hospital more relaxing because it would mean less things for me to worry about. As it's in a delivery ward rather than the cancer wing or surgical wing etc I wouldnt feel I was in the hospital for a medical procedure.
> 
> Pixxie I've had so many illnesses and bad health in the past that unfortunately I have quite a blase attitude to pain relief and have no problem taking it. For me I believe it was invented so we didnt have to feel pain or as intense pain IMO - just my own personal view of course (and I still think you girls are very brave and fab for doing it without) is that if there is an option to help with the pain then I don't want to be a martyr and I'd accept anything :haha:
> 
> xx

I think the main thing is that where you are comfortable is the best place for _you._
I do believe that fear and anxiety play a huge part in the pain of childbirth so I think it's important to be somewhere that feels right for you, and to be confident in your choices and know what's on offer, how it works and when are the best circumstances to take it. In some circumstances for example, an epidural can be the difference between a vaginal birth and a section (exhaustion or severe anxiety/panic). 
There's nothing wrong with choosing analgesia, that's what it's there for, it's just not the coping mechanism I'd personally use unless there was some difficulty that I felt indicated it.


----------



## Nessicle

Pixxie said:


> Everyone is different, if you're comfortable with having the drugs then get off your kite on the NHS! :haha: xx

:rofl: sounds good to me ha ha ha xx


----------



## Nessicle

trumpetbum said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the great responses :flower:
> 
> It's just something that I had been wondering for a while as for me being at home wouldnt be relaxing - I'd be worried about everything possible going wrong, I have a very low pain threshold and I wouldnt be able to relax just worrying about the mess the house would be in after :haha:
> 
> For me I'd find being in a different environment like the hospital more relaxing because it would mean less things for me to worry about. As it's in a delivery ward rather than the cancer wing or surgical wing etc I wouldnt feel I was in the hospital for a medical procedure.
> 
> Pixxie I've had so many illnesses and bad health in the past that unfortunately I have quite a blase attitude to pain relief and have no problem taking it. For me I believe it was invented so we didnt have to feel pain or as intense pain IMO - just my own personal view of course (and I still think you girls are very brave and fab for doing it without) is that if there is an option to help with the pain then I don't want to be a martyr and I'd accept anything :haha:
> 
> xx
> 
> I think the main thing is that where you are comfortable is the best place for _you._
> I do believe that fear and anxiety play a huge part in the pain of childbirth so I think it's important to be somewhere that feels right for you, and to be confident in your choices and know what's on offer, how it works and when are the best circumstances to take it. In some circumstances for example, an epidural can be the difference between a vaginal birth and a section (exhaustion or severe anxiety/panic).
> There's nothing wrong with choosing analgesia, that's what it's there for, it's just not the coping mechanism I'd personally use unless there was some difficulty that I felt indicated it.Click to expand...

Thanks hun very true! 

I'm defo going to try and manage on as little as I can especially at the start and then if the pain becomes really bad for my pain threshold I know the epidural is there (obviously I wouldnt be able to have it if I was past a certain dilation point etc) :thumbup: xx


----------



## KandyKinz

Nessicle said:


> I'm defo going to try and manage on as little as I can especially at the start and then if the pain becomes really bad for my pain threshold I know the epidural is there (obviously I wouldnt be able to have it if I was past a certain dilation point etc) :thumbup: xx

Actually, there's no dilation point at which an epidural can't be inserted. I've even seen women get them at 9-10cm dilated... Though, many nurses/midwives will discourage them at that point cause once you're in transition... tthe hings are really hard... point in labour (7-10cm) things normally go really really fast!!!!

So if a woman asks for an epidural at 8cm.... she'd need to get atleast 500-1000ml of IV fluid before they'd administer it and the anesthetist would need to get their butts up to labour and delivery then you'd have to go through the procedure and wait for the effects to kick in... the whole wait could take 30 to 40 minutes anyways and by that time you could vary well be pushing or even holding your baby in your arms. 

But in really really pushy women and situations where labour progress is slower then normal epidurals can certainly be given at ANYTIME during the labour.


----------



## TattooedMama

For me and my husband we decided a home birth is best for many reasons. 

1)Neither of us are comfortable with me and baby being poked and prodded and violated in the hospital- I don't like it but it literally makes him furious. 2)My Dr has brought up getting an epidural every single appt I have had with him and how he just doesn't like when mom's want to go "natural". 3)At my 14 & 18wk appt's he was already talking about inducing me which I did not like. At that early in the pregnancy, IMO, you could not possibly forsee a reason to need to induce pregnancy early other than for his convenience. 4)I really wanted to have a natural drug free birth with my son but my mom was a bitch and made me feel like I wasn't strong enough to do it and I ended up being induced. 5) I'm also a person that has a lot of anxiety and for me being home, comfortable with my husband whom I love and my son close by is best. We want it to be stress free for everyone, including baby and feel home is a better environment for that. Also we can wait until the cord stops pulsing for it to be cut, I won't have my stomach pushed on(which hurts like hell) or my breasts fumbled with by nurses like last time. I don't want a bunch of strangers holding my baby either. 


Things went so wrong for me last time in the hospital and I just want to be able to have my baby naturally, as nature intended. I don't want strangers, drugs or unnecessary interventions and checks. We want it to be special and for us that means not in a hospital :flower:


----------



## sammiwry

My main reason for wanting a home birth is my severe dislike of hospitals and the effect being in a hospital has on me. I get so irriated and wound up that I just cannot see how it is going to be of benefit to me and Madden once he is here. I also like the fact I will be able to have a pool if I so want and wont have the risk of it not being available.


----------



## babyjiva

1) my friend had awful side effects from an epidural
2) epidurals can complicate the pushing stage
3) i don't want to be medicated when i first meet my daughter
4) i don't want her to be medicated!
(those are the reasons specific to why i'm not taking pain medication. It's not about being a martyr. That would not be practical. There are very practical reasons not to take an epidural and although some people may not be persuaded by these reasons, others are. I am.)

on a personal level
5) i want to be comfortable
6) i don't want anyone deciding things about my birth for me (ie. when i get to hold baby, how i should be positioned, when i get to go home etc.)
7) i really believe birthing is easier when natural. i hear more positive natural birthing stories than hospital ones. go read the announcements/birth story section. yikes!
8) my husband is scared to death that an epidural would hurt LO somehow


----------



## Nessicle

Oh I wasnt saying anyone else was being a martyr babyjiva :flower: just meant for myself as I don't manage pain well and that would result in my baby and me getting distressed if you know what I mean x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Ness - did you ever read Aimees birth story? 

For us it just felt right, I am far more relaxed at home than I would be in hospital. I was terrified before I hired my doula and started hypnotherapy. I realised quite quickly that your body is designed to have a baby. 
I didnt intentionally have no pain relief, I just coped til transition without anything then gave G&A a try but didnt like it. My hubby also suffers with anxiety and there was much more chance he'd be at Aimees birth if I was at home! 

Each to their own, for me homebirth is right - for others full hospital care and as many drugs as possible.


----------



## Nessicle

No I didnt hun! where is it? would be lovely to read it :flower: xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Pixxie said:


> The realisation that millions of women do this everyday and did it everyday before all the drugs were invented. They are unnecessary, I will not die from the pain.
> 
> Pain is only a feeling, I don't want to be off my kite the first time I meet my child!
> 
> Birth is beautiful and natural, I want to keep mine that way :) x

^ i ditto all of the above :flower:
Plus the added fact that my other labours were quite quick, i lived in a rural area over half an hour to the nearest hospital and i had other children with no way of getting child care for them so i figured chances are im going to end up having a home birth anyway so i may as well plan for one!!!









Nessicle said:


> Thanks for all the great responses :flower:
> 
> It's just something that I had been wondering for a while as for me being at home wouldnt be relaxing - I'd be worried about everything possible going wrong, I have a very low pain threshold and* I wouldnt be able to relax just worrying about the mess the house would be in after *:haha:
> 
> For me I'd find being in a different environment like the hospital more relaxing because it would mean less things for me to worry about. As it's in a delivery ward rather than the cancer wing or surgical wing etc I wouldnt feel I was in the hospital for a medical procedure.
> 
> Pixxie I've had so many illnesses and bad health in the past that unfortunately I have quite a blase attitude to pain relief and have no problem taking it. For me I believe it was invented so we didnt have to feel pain or as intense pain IMO - just my own personal view of course (and I still think you girls are very brave and fab for doing it without) is that if there is an option to help with the pain then I don't want to be a martyr and I'd accept anything :haha:
> 
> xx

My house was left immaculate afterwards .. the MW's prided them selves on leaving everything as they found it if not better :thumbup:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Nessicle said:


> No I didnt hun! where is it? would be lovely to read it :flower: xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/266237-my-dds-homebirth-story.html

There it is hun :thumbup:

My house was also immaculate :happydance: I am more concerned this time about how I will fill up my birth pool and if I will actually like water


----------



## TattiesMum

For me it was the only way - I had given birth to my first child in our local hospital and there was NO WAY I was ever going back there again :nope:

Plus, even with my first, my entire active labout had only lasted for 4 hours and 2nd stage less than 20 minutes - I didn't have time for pain relief LOL, so I already knew I could cope without it.

It's funny - Tattie was the first of mine that I had at home .... she gave birth to Kaylum in the same maternity unit as I had her elder sister in - and as a result of her experience has sworn that she too will never set foot in there again - Her next one will be a Homie :happydance: (I can't wait :blush: )


----------



## summer rain

Hi

For me I have so many close relatives who had bad reactions to the epidural and/or pethidine culminating in various interventions, that it's a risk I wouldn't be willingto take. I have short but very painful labours but at least I can keep myself going by telling myself it will be over soon. The reason I prefer home birth is because I had a hospital birth with my first two, my first experience was like something from the 50s, very medicalised and the midwives did many things which could have caused damage to me or my son, I didn't feel in control at any point. In that hospital most women have an epidural and many go onto have forceps or a c-section so they couldn't handle me, not being so predictable and insisting on only using gas and air. The second hospital was completely different but still, they did do things like insisting on putting a canula in my hand just in case, which I did not like at all. 

I personally have no problem with gas and air and it works very well for me, so I don't think natural means all or nothing. I had a homebirth with my youngest and plan to do so again, my labours are so fast and sudden there is a risk baby may make an appearance before the midwives arrive, it almost happened last time. However I'd rather that than trying to get to hospital on the bus or something and it happen there.

Btw the midwives clean up everything, it's incredible.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

i just went into it with an open mind. I was determined to use the MLU rather than 'hospital' part of the maternity unit, as i knew i wanted minimal intervention (no needles or unneccessary meds & checks etc) so that was a big part of my pain relief plans, as there is only G&A, pethadine, which i defo didnt want, and the pool available there, and although the G&A was good in the earlier part of my labour, it just annoyed me at the end, so that was that! (i was begging for a general anaesthetic at transition lol)
Im really glad that I did it how i did.. i found a whole new respect for my body, and i loved how i was up & about straight away


----------



## Nessicle

thank you girls!! 

I'm sorry some of you had a bad experience in your hospitals that mustnt have been fun :( it does put you off when you have those experiences I must admit. I've had operations at a hospital in Leeds where I'm from (albeit not giving birth - laparascopies) and I had horrible experiences so I can relate a bit!

I've just had two friends who've given birth at the different hospital I'm going to this time and I'm relieved they said they couldnt have had a better experience and the mw's were amazing etc so I'm quite relieved about that! 

Nikki your homebirth sounded perfect hun! Well done I bet you were absolutely exhausted!! x


----------



## Noodlejuice

For me, it was actually fear that sent me down the natural path! When I went to the antenatal class five years ago and they ominously warned that epidurals increase the risk of forceps/ventouse and tearing, my bits all but crawled up into my stomach and I decided that I'd rather have the pain for the labour and NOT need stitches in my undercarriage. For some reason, the thought of tearing or being cut freaks me right out.

My first birth was actually pretty difficult - had her on a birth centre but didn't progress well, was exhausted, accepted pethidine so I could sleep, the midwife was threatening a move to delivery suite because I couldn't get my bean the hell out of there and she was in the birth canal for too long...but in the end I did it under my own power and, lo and behold, no tearing! Yay! I also liked the idea of being able to go home quickly afterwards rather than staying in hospital...unfortunately I was moved to the ward as they couldn't get a paediatrician to check H over, which was ultimately a horrible horrible experience (unusual, I hasten to add - most people get on fine on the wards!)

With my son, I DEFINITELY still wanted the fast discharge and made no secret of the fact that they could stuff their ward, I wasn't going there unless there was a very good reason...unavailable paediatricians wouldn't cut it. I was also scared of tearing again...luckily this time I had the perfect birth; no pain relief at all throughout, not even gas and air, then a birthing pool and some g&a to push, which only lasted about ten minutes. 

This time...same reasons. Not so noble, I'm afraid...I just ain't going onto that ward without good reason ever again!


----------



## Mincholada

many reasons combined for me... i always didn't think much of hospital births, epidurals and scheduled c-sections (unless really needed). then when i got pregnant, i was without health insurance which means i have to pay everything regarding my pregnancy related medical care out of my own pocket. i was looking for OB/GYNs and hospitals and what it would cost me and it was basically not affordable for me at costs of $10.000 and above.

i remembered a billboard ad i had seen when i first moved to florida that was advertising a birth center and so i looked into that and with $4.000 costs that looked way more affordable.

well, i got my first appointment, went there and felt "at home". i first met the OB/GYN that started that birth center and he went over my options with me. we could do the birth in a hospital as he's licensed to do so (but meaning higher costs) or i could transfer over to the head-midwife who also started the birth center in a joint partnership with him. hospital at that point was already not on my list. i absolutely dislike the american health system (being spoiled from germany's health system) and every minute of me taking up a hospital bed would mean loss of profits for the hospital so they tend to rush things and that's when it comes to drugs and c-sections and i knew that's not what i want.

i want to do this in my own terms and time. the birth center has three lovely bedrooms with bathtubs and it's a nice atmosphere. they have a kitchen, i'm supposed to bring my own food and should roam around as i please when the big day comes.

i met the midwife several weeks after my initial visit and although quite surprised that she is wheelchair-bound, i feel comfortable around her. there will be student midwifes there as well which i'm not opposed to, as everybody needs to learn some way and i'm happy that there are people who choose this profession to stand against the rise of all-drugged up hospital births and convenience c-sections. i don't judge people who choose to get all drugs they can. i just know that if i am able to do this on my own unless some kind of complication arises, i will do this on my own. the hospital is like 5 minutes away from the birth center and the doctor of the birth center is the option on stand-by if intervention is necessary. that gives me extra peace of mind!

i try to watch as many videos on youtube about natural births as possible. it shows me again and again that it can be done, that it must not involve a lot of stress and screaming and that strengthens my mind to just do what i was created to do :) i'm actually excited about it and to see how my body will do this first time labor, if it will be long or short and how my pain threshold will be. however, baby's safety also comes first and if the midwife says, i'll have to be transferred to the hospital, then i sh*t on all the extra $$$ that will mean and just do what i'm told :)


----------



## Janiepops

I had a pretty rubbish first labour/birth where I was completely out of control, was offered everything going, 'coached' throughout the pushing stage, then told that a ventouse would be needed - yet I managed to push him out myself! My aftercare was pants too, I wasn't even given the chance to BF, he was taken by a nurse and bottle fed! 2 long days in hospital afterwards too, and I hate being in!
I didn't actually make the decision to have a home birth until quite late on in my last pregnancy. The thought had always been there, so I started to do my research, looking at the way hospital births seemed to lead to intervention after intervention, like my previous birth. I also wanted the use of water, but this wasn't guaranteed as there was only 1 pool for 3 wards!
I didn't want my labour managed in any way, being told when I could or couldn't push, I have the thought that it's my body, it's made to give birth, so who is a third person to tell me what to do?!?!?!
I had a great deal of apprehension regarding the pain, as I had had G&A, diamorphine and an epidural last time round, but was willing just to use the water and G&A IF I needed it. I also knew that if there was to be any complication, I wouldn't hesitate in getting in an ambulance right away. But I had definite points on my birth plan about how I wanted things done!
Turns out I managed without any pain relief at all, not even the pool as there wasn't time to get in! 
I wouldn't hesitate in having another home birth, and I am amazed at what the body can do. And some people may shoot me for this, but it actually wasn't THAT painful! You never know for sure until you're actually there doing it, and don't be surprised if you find you cope really well! I'm a wimp when it comes to pain normally lol x


----------



## Noodlejuice

Janiepops...I've been contemplating a home birth rather than birth centre for this bubs; you've made me decide to look into it further. I had g&a/pethidine with my first, nothing for the whole labour then g&a and a water birth with my second (and that was fantastic)...I don't know quite what's frightening me about a homebirth over birth centre, but I'd love the guarantee of a birthing pool...hmm, think my m/w may get a call to discuss before my next appt!


----------



## wild2011

I have 3 dd's , also currently 5 weeks pregnant. I had my first in hospital, second in an ambulance so planned third at home, the odds of me having a long labour were slim, therefore i would of only been able to have gas and air for pain relief, it made sense to have her at home, rather than worrying about making it to the hospital, it turned out to be my longest, but was only hour and half, i was relaxed, 2 midwifes to myself, kids tucked up in bed and dh on hand, i must say was the best experience i have ever had, i recommend it to anyone i ever meet that asks about it, and i plan on having another home birth this time round. an experiance i will cherish forever.


----------



## SwissMiss

I went into my first labour with a really open mind. It didn't exactly START how I wanted (I was offered induction at nearly 42wks and was so fed up of being pg that I took it - REALLY hope to go on my own this time!!!), but the rest was perfect. The only drugs I had was the 1/4 pessary needed to get things going and after that I did it without a thing (they don't hv G&A here). 
I think my main reason was curiosity! :roll: :blush: Sounds silly but I really wasn't afraid of the pain, more anxious to see what it was like, what 'all the fuss' was about so to speak winkwink:) and I wanted to really EXPERIENCE labouring, esp since she was my first. I did it in hospital b/c for all that I wanted 'natural' I also wanted to be near all the medical advances available IF NEED BE. I don't even know if they do/allow/have a policy on home births here (I'm in Switzerland) and tbh couldn't be asked to do the research. They are VERY VERY 'au natural' here as it is (its the herbal-tea-for-everything- country!! :rofl:) so I wasn't at all afraid of drugs being pushed on me even though I was in a hospital. 
They also have FAB birthing beds that go into all kinds of positions and they let you move about/deal with the pain freely as you are comfortable, you can dim the lights, they have a birthing pool (only one though but still), you can put your own music on, its a really cozy setting, you don't feel in hospital AT ALL. That's the entire Swiss healthcare system, the hospitals are like 5-star hotels in comparison to in Canada!!! :shock:
The only intervention is to monitor bubs' hb every once in a while. I spent 2/3 of my labour on all fours or hanging off the bed... :blush: 

Anyway, all that to say, I agree with what most of the ladies have said about mind over matter. I was always always taught to listen to and trust your body, and that's what labouring was about for me, and it was the BEST experience of my life! I can't WAIT to do it again!!! :thumbup:


----------



## aurora

I'm delivering in our hospital but hope to do it drug free. For me... I usually take the natural route and so does my OH. This got me into researching and I found a few things which were confirmed to me recently through 2 friends births. 

Firstly, our bodies were made for this job long before drugs were around. Having an epidural slows labor and prolongs it, and pitocin speeds it up and makes it more painful. Now, for 9 months we took no drugs because we were pregnant, how much sence does it make to pump them full right at the end?
I've watched some good videos on the breast crawl, and the difference between drug birth babies and drug free birth babies. The results were enough to prove to me they make a difference.

2 weeks ago a friend had a beautiful baby girl drug free. 10 hours start to finish, went home 24 hours later with breast feeding well established. 5 days later another friend had her baby boy, she had her epi at 3-4 cm and labor stopped. Eventually they started her on pitocin and it got her going again very painfully. She was almost taken off to c section more than once, and then her baby wouldnt eat for 2 days. They were almost medivaced out to a bigger city to deal with that problem. 30 hours labour and 3 pushing

It was enough evidence for me to want to stay natural!


----------



## shimmy

I have decided to have a water birth at the hospital, i dont want to have anything but gas and air because i want to fully bond with my baby. I chose the water birth because i think it will be the most relaxing environment, i dont really want to be on a bed/in a ward with everyone rushing around me i just want a closed off space for me OH and baby. Maybe my mum too at times. I know that it is going to friggin hurt thats why i am keeping in mind i might need to have an epidural but i really hope not.
I want to experience the moment fully and i know i can do it !


----------



## chuck

Hmmm i wouldn't say I want a painkiller free birth I just know that the best chance of me getting VBAC is at home, I can't stand the idea of being in hospital again I had a really awful experience last time - and that was only 10 months ago so still pretty raw in my mind.

I need to do this this time and i need to do it right!


----------



## JellyBeann

I decided on a water birth because I'd read/heard that water birthing babies are more relaxed after birth, and I didn't want to be overwhelmed with drugs, I wanted to remember my baby and the actual birth, not be clouded by drugs! 

So anyway, my birth plan was, no gas and air unless I really needed it, and not until I really needed it, and nothing else (unless I was in too much pain) but I found the water took the most of the pain away, I lifted my belly out of the water once and I was in agony, the water really helped, I'm deffo going to do it again with the next one!!


----------



## Greta Chick

Hi

Both my DS and DD were born during active labours/deliveries and with only a little bit of Entonox in a wonderful midwife led birth centre. DS was induced and DS came of her own accord.

For me, I don't like the big maternity hospital in my home town, it stresses me out the few times I've been there and it's too much of a conveyor belt where everyone is rushing around and the midwives don't have enough time to be with your properly as I feel they should be. Not to interfere and shove things along as is usually the case there, but to be in the background giving support as and when the mum2be feels she needs/wants it.

Women have been giving birth for thousands of years on there own and for me personally, I feel it's a natural process which our bodies are capable of going through and not the medicalised thing it's become.

I wanted to feel in control with each of my labours/deliveries and to be able to move/do as I felt was best for me and the baby throughout. I'm not so stupid that I would risk the health of my babies or myself but I feel having a midwife 1:1 in the background throughout everything, I have the supervision and experience of a medical professional if I need it, but I am allowed to labour and birth how I want to without intervention or pressure from people who want to get me delivered so they can move onto the next woman.

DS was born on dry land, DD was born in the birth pool and I'm hoping this one will be born in the pool. 

HTH
xx


----------



## Mizze

Im going to be using the birthing centre at my local hospital - which while being next door to the labour ward is midwife run and distinct from the usual ward. In my area all normal low risk pregnancies are directed to the birthing centre unless a home birth is requested.

I really do not want to be under the labour ward unless absolutely necessary. (and not even then - only if its best for LO) 

I didnt want the labour ward for various reasons
1) I have long hated the idea of lying down to give birth on a bed - it seems totally contradictory to me to push against gravity
2) My sister's first labour on the ward was long and hard and had she known it she would have stayed away and upright and moving for a long time before she went in to the hospital. She was unhappy at how she lost control over what was happening
3) I suffer from anxiety I want to have as much control over what happens as I can
4) All of the literature I have had from my midwife promotes the idea of a more natural childbirth because they see it as better for Mum and baby for norrmal uncomplicated births - they recognise intervention leads to more intervention etc etc 

The reasons for choosing the birthing centre over a home birth are very personal - 1) DH went white at the idea and to be honest although intellecutally he knows its as safe as a hospital he can be a terrible worrier - which would then worry me and a stressed mummy feels pain more. 2) My sister had a great experience at the birthing centre. And although my midwives encourage home birth its not recommended for 1st timers over 35 - im 38. 
Also - 
3) I want to use my Yoga training and my stress counsellor's methods to help me stay calm and relaxed. According to my stress counsellor pain can be twice as intentense if you are stressed. Being in a very clinical environment would stress me out. I can use the birth pool if its free - if not then sobeit.
4) My midwife is very laid back about what I want and very supportive so I know im likley to be able to control as much as possible what I do when I do it and how I do it 
5) I hate the thought of pethidine in my baby 
6) Not so keen on the entire needle in the spine thing 
7) IF things dont go to plan and I end up desperate for the epidural then its across the corridor. 
8) I want to be in hospital for as little a time as possible - its the policy of my hospital that as long as everything is okay after the birth (in the birth centre) and you are BF well (assuming you have chosen that) then you can go home - often within 2 hours. 

Mizze x


----------



## bobloblaw

I did a lot of pregnancy yoga and got really into the breathing & relaxation techniques.

My midwife suggested an amazing midwife led birth centre, which had guaranteed birth pools, no doctors and minimum intervention. They encouraged you to be as active as possible and only had gas & air facilities. It was so different from the hospital experience of being hooked up to monitors and it really appealed to me.

I've always told myself I had a high pain threshold. Had no evidence to back it up, but I just knew I could do it without drugs!

I had my daughter two weeks ago, in the pool, with just gas & air. She was born in 6.5 hours. (I got to 7cm while wandering around the local shops!) It hurt like hell but was an amazing experience. I led the whole thing and told the MW when her head was coming out. I'd do it again tomorrow.

Unfortunately I had 3rd degree tears after she was born which meant I had to transfer to a hospital for surgery. Part of that included an epidural. I found _that _experience completely alien and very unpleasant. Just my personal opinion but there is no way I would ever want to give birth with drugs - it just felt so weird and detatched. Definitely not for me.


----------



## Kalah

Well for me, my first was born in a hospital and it was just the most awful, lonely experience ever. They made my OH go home because of visiting hours so I spent all the first hours alone. They didn't pay attention to me and when I asked for pain relief they only gave me paracetamol and said they can't give anything else until I'm in a labour room (which didn't end up happening until they were rushing me in at 9.5cm trying not to push). When I asked about going to a labour room the midwife said I have to be in established labour (which I wasn't until the last hour due to back labour) she tried to check my cervix but "couldn't FIND it!" so she said it's too early for pain medicine and left me on my own again. Anyway, I ended up getting through it all without any pain relief (other than paracetamol, but that doesn't really help at all!) and I think if I can manage 14 hours of back labour without it I could manage regular labour just fine. 
I loved the fact that I remember every moment, there aren't any blurred memories from the drugs. As soon as she was born I was able to hold her and she was wide awake and looking around the room at everyone, I liked that neither of us were feeling drugged! 
I did not like the fact that they made me stay overnight since I had high blood pressure throughout labour (and with all that pain, I wonder why!!) even though it went back to normal after birth. So I had my first night alone with a new baby (sent OH home again due to visiting hours). That night was horrible, I didn't get any sleep as LO kept crying and I got so sad that at one point I was just sat there in tears crying all over her while she cried at me. I felt so scared, helpless, alone and abandoned. It was supposed to be the happiest day of my life but instead it was one of the worst.
Next time I'll be doing a home birth, and if there are any minor problems I'll opt for a midwifery led unit rather than a hospital. My house doesn't have visiting hours and I won't have to be alone there! I'll try to do again without pain relief since I did like not feeling drugged in the end, but I'll have the midwife bring gas & air just in case!
I'm not pregnant again at the moment, but there are definite plans for another baby in the future and next time it'll be home birth all the way! =)


ETA: Incase anyone is curious about some other little details of my first birth:
-Started at 1:30am with my waters breaking naturally
-Took about 14 hours total
-30 minutes of pushing, which for me was the easiest part as my body was really wanting to get her out! The harder part was trying NOT to push while they were rushing me into the labour room!
-Had baby put directly on my chest after birth and she found the breast on her own without any problems! =)
-Only had minor tearing and the usual bruising which healed up fine on it's own within about 4 weeks.
-An epidural will never be an option for me, not only because of the risks involved, but because I have an "S" shaped spine and it would be very difficult to determine the right place to insert it, which would greatly increase the risks of it going wrong.


----------



## angelic_one

Pixxie said:


> Pain is only a feeling, I don't want to be off my kite the first time I meet my child!

This is my main reason!!


----------



## JellyBeann

crossed threads


----------



## callyd

My first labour was 100% drug free and I plan on having my second the same way.

For me, I liked experiencing every aspect of the delivery. It was empowering for me to feel in complete control. Of course it hurt like hell but the pain disappears so fast once the baby is born.
 
I was pretty lucky that my labour was not a long one - only about 7 hours from contractions starting to delivery, so I could handle it quite well. I laboured at home til I was 6 cm and my water broke, and that is when we went to the hospital. I was only there 3 hours before he was born. 

I am scared a bit more this second time around KNOWING what the pain feels like, but also take comfort in the fact that I've done it once before so I can do it again.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Having had a very medicalised hospital induction with the whole shibang from pethadine through epidural to episiotomy and forceps, I wanted a different more positive experience second time around. I felt that my birth 'happened to me' rather than being something I did. So the second time I had a different approach and I LOVED the experience! I was in a Birth Centre and had pethadine (under duress!) and G&A but a water pool labour and a hands off vaginal delivery on a birth stool - it was in the end a very empowering and enjoyable birth. I said to my husband minutes after she was born 'I want to do it all again'.
My third child was born at home. I knew I wanted to have a natural birth because I'd hated the pethadine and how it made me feel but the MWs (and my OH) talked me into it :growlmad: but hey ho! I read a book (Birthing The Easy Way) and knew I wanted to have this baby at home. I then read another book (Hypnobirthing) and this just confirmed everything.

My home birth was a moment in my life that I cant quite put into words. It was a defining moment in my life as a person and as a woman. I felt so proud that I really enjoyed and experienced my sons journey 'Earthside'. Incredible. And should I have anymore children they too will be born and bred at home :cloud9:


----------



## Tegans Mama

I wanted a home birth with my first, but that was not possible for me since she has Spina Bifida and needed to be transferred immediately to the childrens hospital, where she spent the next 8.5 weeks of her life.
This time I am even more adamant I want a HB. I DON'T want this birth to be anything like Tegans - my waters broke and I had to go straight to hospital due to a high risk of infection because of her SB. I laboured by myself for 10hours and got to about 5cm before they decided I was too slow and gave me oxytocinin. That really, really knocked my socks off and I hated it, so I got an epidural. I asked for pain relief and my MW said 'Well, you'll end up with a section anyway so just get an epi'. So I did. It was the worst thing I did - I got stuck at 9cm for ages and then had a section which went horrifically wrong. 

My OH is not quite on board with having a HB yet, but I am working on that (and you are too, Mervs Mum :lol: ) and I'm absolutely sure she will come around. For me, its not so much about the pain - pain is pain, just a feeling that we all experience - but about being in my home and everything being different to Tegan's birth. Her birth was like it was because of her SB I believe, I was a nervous wreck and I didn't dare push her out because I was scared of what would happen - when the MW said 'You'll be pushing within an hour' all I could think was please G-d, no, I can't.. This time, I feel differently, I am actually quite 'excited' about the prospect of giving birth. I want to do it with close friends and family there, and a m/w I have met before who is devoting all her time to ME.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Tegans Mama said:


> I wanted a home birth with my first, but that was not possible for me since she has Spina Bifida and needed to be transferred immediately to the childrens hospital, where she spent the next 8.5 weeks of her life.
> This time I am even more adamant I want a HB. I DON'T want this birth to be anything like Tegans - my waters broke and I had to go straight to hospital due to a high risk of infection because of her SB. I laboured by myself for 10hours and got to about 5cm before they decided I was too slow and gave me oxytocinin. That really, really knocked my socks off and I hated it, so I got an epidural. I asked for pain relief and my MW said 'Well, you'll end up with a section anyway so just get an epi'. So I did. It was the worst thing I did - I got stuck at 9cm for ages and then had a section which went horrifically wrong.
> 
> My OH is not quite on board with having a HB yet, but I am working on that (*and you are too, Mervs Mum* :lol: ) and I'm absolutely sure she will come around. For me, its not so much about the pain - pain is pain, just a feeling that we all experience - but about being in my home and everything being different to Tegan's birth. Her birth was like it was because of her SB I believe, I was a nervous wreck and I didn't dare push her out because I was scared of what would happen - when the MW said 'You'll be pushing within an hour' all I could think was please G-d, no, I can't.. This time, I feel differently, I am actually quite 'excited' about the prospect of giving birth. I want to do it with close friends and family there, and a m/w I have met before who is devoting all her time to ME.

Damn right I am! :lol: 

But seriously. You know what you want and where ever your baby is born, I 100% believe that this will be a great experience for you. For you all. xx


----------



## Kristine30

All you ladies have open my eyes to homebirth and going more natural....I was definitely on the gimmee drugs drugs drugs before reading this...
I guess I'm still scared I'd freak out and wouldn't be able to handle the pain at home, but at the same time I don't want half of the bad experiences people have been speaking about in hospital...
I guess it's something to think about and discuss with my midwife.
How many people hire doulas and are they more use at homebirths? I think my OH would bug me and annoy me (he's a darling all of the time, it's me and my bitchy hormones that get annoyed at the slightest thing!! lol)


----------



## Mizze

Kristine - you have to work out what is best for you - that might be the drugs or it might not - Im a great believer in whatever works for you as we are all very different, we react to pain in different ways and stress in different ways and need control in different ways.

Definately a good idea to talk it over with your midwife and have a think about your birthplan and what you might or might not want in it. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Jenniflower

Kristine30 said:


> All you ladies have open my eyes to homebirth and going more natural....I was definitely on the gimmee drugs drugs drugs before reading this...
> I guess I'm still scared I'd freak out and wouldn't be able to handle the pain at home, but at the same time I don't want half of the bad experiences people have been speaking about in hospital...
> I guess it's something to think about and discuss with my midwife.
> How many people hire doulas and are they more use at homebirths? I think my OH would bug me and annoy me (he's a darling all of the time, it's me and my bitchy hormones that get annoyed at the slightest thing!! lol)

I was thinking about hiring a doula but actually that was more when I was going into the hospital. I feel like I'll have more control in my own home so I won't need one as bad. Of course I would LOVE one it was just the money side of things that made our decision. I'm confident that my OH will be more confident at home too. Seeing as he knows where everything is and it's his personal space he won't be annoying me with asking if he can do this or that.


----------



## PeanutBean

I planned a homebirth for my first because I felt that hospital care wasn't necessary. In the end it didn't go to plan, for various reasons I ended up with an assisted delivery in hospital but almost all of the complications resulted from the medical intervention so I'm all the more determined to have a homebirth this time.


----------



## JelloPanda

My reasons for going unmedicated:
- My temporary comfort is not worth my child's lifelong health. 
- My body was built to do this, why try to eff it up with drugs?
- Women have been birthing babies for many years (obviously), and the vast majority did it without drugs. If it was THAT bad to do it naturally, they wouldn't have had more than one child, would they?


----------



## StaceyPreedy

I had a home birth with my first and will with my second too, The reason i choose this path was because i used to have this incredible phobia of child birth since i was pretty much shown a video in sex ed. i had panic attacks at night and couldn't sleep for yrs. Spending alot of time doing psychology i know how your meant to treat phobias but didn't want to face it myself but eventually got myself on the path to getting over this fear. i watch births, many of varying types c-sections, forceps, normal hospital, home births. I had panic attacks each time but i started to like watching home births. There was something about it that seemed calming, not so much like a medical operation, yup still pain and yelling which made my stomach churn but i started to see the happy mum with a baby at the end rather than the process. It made me decide to have my first daughter and to have a home birth, the thought of any other birth still scares me big time and you'd have to drag me into the hospital as it terrifies me. I found it yup more painful than i though (sounds bad when i was so scared anyway) but i coped really well and it was so nice to throw the midwives out afterwards and shower and crawl into your own bed. This time round i want to keep the midwives away for as long as possible because when they turned up i almost starting fighting the labour because i was made to feel uncomfortable. Gas and air is rubbish anyway (good for a night out though tee hee) Its just so much more relaxed and i think that plays a huge part in coping with pain. if you can't relax even strong pain relief won't help so much. i think quiet and calm is a big must in labour and at home is the only place you can get it.


----------



## lilprince

Ive had 2 homebirths and planning on my third. I knew it was right for me the moment I heard it was even possible. I met a woman who had a baby by herself in a tee-pee (I was a total hippy at the time..LOL) and I thought it was the most amazing thing Id ever heard. Coming from a family who all have c-sections I had never even known you could do it naturally. Now, I cant imagine doing it any other way. I want to feel my body and my birth. I want to be in tune with my body. I want my baby to be born without any drugs in its system. I could never understand how woman can be so careful throughout their entire pregnancies with taking medication, eating right etc and in the last few hours medicate the hell out of themselves and their babies? I know birth is such a personal choice and I respect all woman and their choices but for me natural is the only way to go! :happydance:


----------



## 5ara

I agree with most of what has already been said, they are all great reasons. I am planning a non-meds birth center birth. I chose this because I had surgery (cancer) about a year ago and I HATED the feeling of having no control over what was happening. I hated the whole experience of being in the hospital, on the gurney, in the gown with the IV and the BP cuff, just couldn't wait to get out of there. If I have complications and have to go to the hospital for the birth, than I will, but I would never choose it.


----------



## NaturalMomma

For me it was my first birth. I had my first son in the hospital, and things didn't go very well. When I got there they broke my water, started me on pitocin ( I was laboring just fine before that), made me stay in bed, didn't let me eat or drink, I got sick so they gave me Nubain, made it worse, so they gave me the Epidural, and I was very disconnected from everything. I had a 2nd degree tear, a baby who needed oxygen, PPD, a blood clot underneath my tear, horrible recovery, and I still have pain from my epidural and it's been 3.5 years. 

I knew after I had my first son that I wanted more children but that there was a better way to bring them to this world without all that happened the first time around. I will be forever traumatized in a way from my first birth. I had to switch clinics because I couldn't get near my hospital without having anxiety. I get very anxious, nervous and feel like I'm going to vomit every time I go to a hospital or clinic, even when it's for my kids. 

My homebirth was great, everything went well, I felt amazing after my son was born. I had no PPD or any recovery problems. Yes, homebirth can go bad, and so can birth in the hospital in a barn or wherever it happens. As long as birth happens, it can go either good or bad.


----------



## PeanutBean

Blimey natural momma what an awful story! :hugs: We can have a tough time in the UK at the hands of the medics but we have nothing on the States. It's great you had a brilliant birth second time around.


----------



## Deethehippy

'We have nothing to fear but fear itself' - when we are tense and expect pain then we will get pain. A womans body is designed to give birth just as it is designed to make love or take a pee :)

I gave birth to my son in hospital with no pain relief but i hated the surroundings and lack of intimacy/care so i had my daughter at home 2 years later (again with no pain relief and born stood up) and it was the best thing i have ever done.....within 1/2 an hour of her birth we were downstairs eating fish and chips!! 
Having said that i am not saying all births are straightforward but 9 times out 10 i'm sure they can be :)
I would totally recommend homebirthing and no pain relief wherever possible.


----------



## NaturalMomma

PeanutBean said:


> Blimey natural momma what an awful story! :hugs: We can have a tough time in the UK at the hands of the medics but we have nothing on the States. It's great you had a brilliant birth second time around.

Thanks. Yeah the states birth is in a crisis in my opinion. Luckily in many areas there is change now that Midwives are being more recognized and colleges for Midwifery are popping up everywhere. It will take time to change things, but it's starting.


----------



## Bournefree

I really don't know the moment, or what triggered me and my other half deciding on homebirth, but.. It kind of crept up on us. I looked into it more and more, and was convinced THIS is the way I wanted to meet my baby.

Great books like Homebirth (Nicky Weston) and Childbirth Without Fear (Dr Grantly Dick-Read). great birth stories, and help and support of other ladies who have experienced homebirth or natural birth.. confirmed and cemented my views.

Birth is normal, the majority of births are - don't believe that it all has to be a horrid experience, and that you are going to have to be sooooo brave. All you have to is to relax and let your body get on with it.

I echo some of the other ladies feeling about if you expect pain, you're more likely to experience pain. If you are tense, and fearful you are more likely to labour slower and experience pain and potential complications. 

Also statistics from the hospitals demonstrate the slippery slope of intervention, that women have experienced.. usually culminating in a c-section. (and I'm not one to think that a c-section is a wonder of medical technological advancement - I know it has helped lots of women and babies, and I'm not saying it doesn't - but I can't forget it is MAJOR operation!!!! With all risks and complications associated with it. To decide to do this electively.. without evidence of an emergency, seems bonkers!)

The experience of ladies within my group of Mummies is shocking; there are about 10 of us.. and ONLY 3 experienced a vaginal birth (one with intervention) That has to point to something is wrong, as I refuse to except there is anything totally evolutionary/genetically different between these lovely ladies and me!??!?!

Let go of everything and relax into your body, and it can be the most amazing, fulfilling and enjoyable experience you will ever have. (also I agree with others, when this mindset.. is taken into a hospital environment too!)

Gather information. Everyone should at least explore all the options of birth available to them, before heading down a medicalised route. It's so strange that everything medicalised is talked about so much, and the natural option is something that is rarely discussed - even in NCT or classes offered by the hospital or community (madness in my view!)

Sorry - I'm a bit empassioned about this! 

xXx


----------



## Jenniflower

Well said! :flower:


----------

